

How Apple could slay Google at WWDC 2010 - mascarenhas
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2010/05/26/how-apple-could-slay-google-at-wwdc-2010/

======
protomyth
This section should convince anyone this article is full of crud. Why would
Google continue to pay Apple if Apple cut off some of Google's revenue?

"Google currently pays Apple hundreds of millions of dollars to capture the
audience of Safari Mac and iPhone users performing search queries (just as it
singlehandedly also supports Firefox development the same way). Apple could
continue to get this revenue (because paid search ad placement is the most
valuable thing to Google) while also stripping Google of its display
advertising revenue via an ad-block plugin."

------
mascarenhas
I can see a lot of folks just blocking Safari outright if Apple tried to pull
this stunt...

~~~
pedalpete
That's exactly what I was thinking. As a producer of content, if a specific
app is denying you an income, why would you not just block it.

Sure, you're turning away customers, but you're turning away customers that
aren't paying.

~~~
captaincrowbar
Blocking would work for about five minutes, until someone releases a user
agent spoofing plugin for Safari, just like the one that already exists on
Firefox.

~~~
raimondious
It exists under the Develop menu in Safari already. Also, there's no way Apple
is going to do this, it's preposterous.

------
mark_l_watson
A lot of BS in this article, but one idea that I did find very interesting:

""" The big question here is: does Apple have the balls to revolutionize the
web and return the world’s journalism and entertainment to a paid premium
model (like magazines and books and newspapers and HBO) rather than an adware
garbage model? """

Apple becoming a platform for micropayments for great content. Problem with
this is that Google + Android could do the same thing.

------
InclinedPlane
Nothing to see here other than deranged fanboyism.

Apple and Google are having a good bout of competition in the market. This is
generally good for everyone as they continue to try to one up each other on
features and value. This is what we (consumers) want, not one company or the
other engaging in anti-competitive dirty tricks.

------
kenjackson
Does anyone else thing Roughly Drafted is the most biased website around? I
mean even John Gruber must read this and think "this guy is way too pro-
Apple".

Entertaining reads on occassion, but they really read like fan fiction more
than analyis.

------
drivebyacct
Wow, that article was terrible. iAd is going to "slay Google"? Right. Apple is
going to replace all internet ads with iAd content? This is a joke right?

